# Looking for bait near Atwood



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can pick up some minnows, shiners or chubs at near Atwood. Looking to do some Pike and Saugeye fishing. 

Thanks!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

get minnows at the drive thru.summerdale,1little town before you hit atwood on 212. on 542 out of magnolia before you hit atwood too.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

lakeside carryout on 542 just before you get to the cemetary bay is probably going to be your best bet. If your coming outta Magnolia it's on your right just before you reach the lake.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i thought i just said that....lol


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Dude i just caught that you said that lol, whoopsie lol!


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like there is a new bait and tackle shop opening up in Zoar as well. Stopped in there, but all he had were a few snacks and some pop. Not sure why he was open with just those few items right now. Looks like it will be a pretty nice place though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

also the fruit market in zoar used to sell minnows etc. thru the winter...just curious as to where you are pike fishing in this erea???


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

that place in zoar that was a fruit stand the guy passed away and it was sold but i dont know if its going to open as a biat shop again. as far as the one on 212(the townhouse) here is the phone number if anyone wants it 
330 365-1812


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

We get some pretty nice pike in and around Atwood. Will post some pics later. Have some right around 40".


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

I was at the 542 baitshop and he has a sign that he is closed. Somerdale has some bait but is low on waxworms. The is a bait shop off of Tabor Ridge Rd on Ault Rd that has bait, including Rosy Reds. There is a sign on Rt 212 that says bait 2 miles. A little hard to get to but he has bait.


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a shot of one of the Atwood pike. This one going 38". The other photo keeps giving me a failed message. I'll have to resize it to upload.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nice!!!! got a 42 1/2"er out of the river,didnt think atwood had a "fishable" population of pike and i live 15 min away...would like to battle one thru the ice, that would be a freakin' HOOT!


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Never fished the Tusc. for Pike. I assume that's the river you are referring to. 

The other picture I will post has 3 on a stringer. All in the mid. to lower 30's. Lost one around the same size as the one in the picture the same day. We weren't using leaders though, bit me off when I set the hook. Just saw the nice big golden body when she rolled in the water.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't know if they operate in the winter but in Waco across rt43 from the Marathon station there is a bar and a drive thru that sells bait. I don't like the one on rt212 theirs has been mostly dead when I stopped in or always out of what I wanted. Then there is no where to go after that. Or you can stop at the bar on the way home.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Lakeside Carry out was open this morning as I passed by. Also saw a sign in front of the little store on 43 as you come into Waynesburg, I think it said "We have Minnows" - can't swear to it though. I was trying to read it in the mirror.


----------



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is another shot with some more northerns......


----------

